# Turkey drums, what about the bones?



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm in the process of fixing Larka her supper and all the sudden I remember all the little nasty thin bones conecting the tendons in the drumstick.:shocked: Is it safe to feed her the drum with those in it? Or should I remove them?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I actually don't feed large turkey leg bones. I have fed some of the smaller ones, but, for some reason, the larger ones have always made me uncomfortable. I also don't feed deer or lamb leg bones for the same reason. The bones are harder.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I don't either. I do feed the hen turkey drums now and then(they come 3 in a pack from my distributor) but will strip the meat from anything bigger...I won't feed the wings either, too much skin and bone to make a balanced meal. I pull as much meat as possible from a wing, along with the tip and toss the rest


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks for the help. I did feed it to her and she took her time eating it. She seemed to bite out a small chunk at a time. So heres hopeing for the best. I gave her the other drum the other day and actually spent the time striping the bones out. I don't think I"ll give her them again unless I have the time to strip them, I just don't feel comfortable now.


----------

